# Where to Ride: Brandon, Mississippi



## bigzebra (Mar 14, 2010)

Heading down to Brandon, Mississippi at the beginning of July to see some in-laws. Any advice on where to get some decent riding in? I'll be bringing my road and mountain bikes along for the ride. 

Thanks!


----------



## blake933 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hopefully this helps.

http://jmc.clubexpress.com/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=657022&module_id=58942


----------



## Sam Adams (Feb 23, 2006)

The Military Park in Vicksburg about 40 miles west of Jackson is outstanding. No real traffic, some good hills, great scenery and historical sites


----------



## bigzebra (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys!

Apparently there's been a change in travel plans...

Now were heading to South Carolina instead. 

I suppose I'll make another post.


----------

